# A Few Bass Lures



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

Finally finished a few bass sized lures that have been sitting around unfinished for ages. Here's a little 2 3/4" bluegill.


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

Another one I finally finished. I love the action and lifelike appearance in the water this mouse has.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very impressive! I love that mouse!!! It looks like it is going to be a blast to fish, very nice shape! I have 3 mice bodies that have been sitting around for over a year. I quit working on them bc I can't find the right size double prong "weedless" hook. I ordered the gamakatsu frog hooks but they are way too big so the project has been collecting dust. Very nice photofishish on the gill (looks similar to a bagleys). Love the large eyes and the waggly tail.


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks. I can't wait to fish the mouse. I love making bluegills - hope to make a variety of sizes, along with a jointed small swimbait bluegill (my brother made a 1 1/2"bluegill that was wonderful). I still have about 12 - 15 shaped bodies waiting to be done (basswood and balsa), so hopefully you'll be seeing a few of those in the near future.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Two very cool baits. I love the ears on the mouse.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

yes, thumbs high to the ears, tail, and whiskers too! The natural wood grain (and your added accents) also looks fab! You got me all excited now!!!

Is there a bend in the lip? If so, how did you do that? Thanks. I've been meaning to find an old curling iron and trying to put a curve in some lexan. Yours appears to be a straight bend which I am also interested in.


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually there's no wood grain, just hand painting (with a dry brush and various colors) over pearl and grey. The lip was simply bent by clamping a small hinge over the lip with a vice grip and lightly bending till I got the angle I wanted. Been meaning to try a hair straightener (and culing iron) after I nabbed one from my oldest daughter.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That mouse is really cool!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Way cool job on those lures.That mouse looks awesome and really should nap a bass or two.Excellant job!!%


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice work! Let us know how you do.


----------



## DonDon1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup, very nice......


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Great job!..that bluegill is awesome.


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

Just another bass sized lure - a 5" bullhead jerk. It has a nice action when jerked, when reeled it slowly swims head up to surface - very bullhead-like. It still needs a few touch ups (another epoxy topcoat to fill in a few missed spots and a different tail) before hoooks and field testing.


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

A4" basswood crappie - could work for bass or possibly pike or musky. Just started trying to work with the airbrush (still need a lot of practice).


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

3" basswood minnow. Foiled with fine scaling on head and larger scales on body.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good stuff, Koop! Keep 'em coming. Love that bullhead!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I must have missed this thread when you posted the bullhead. Wow! Making a tight jointed lure like that is not easy. Did you hand stencil the large scales on the minnow? What did you use, looks great! Very nice (and super cool) designs!


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks. The larger scales in the minnow are cut in with the backside of a linoleum block cutting tool (used in cutting linoleum blocks for art prints) - just carefully press in the shapes. I used the duller backside of the cutter that fits into the handle but I still have to be careful or it cuts up the foil. Can't remember but think I used the heavier ductwork foil so it would imprint better. The joints on the bullhead aren't that tight (I love jointed lures but hate doing the joints).


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Koop: These are pretty incredible and I can see the fish breaking water... Let me know if you would like these field tested in Ohio. Screamin' Reels, RiverDoc


----------



## WVGitzit (Oct 24, 2010)

Great looking baits. Have you had much success with them?


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't even had a chance to throw them, been trying to get some work done (before winter decides hit). Unfortunately I haven't fished much since moving here and just started making lures again. Hopefully I'll get to a few lakes while I have a chance. RiverDoc - if I ever get past doing 1 or 2 lures at a time, I might send you a few to test (right now I'm mainly playing with different shapes and styles for myself).


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

that bluegill should be a killer


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

A large 3" diving beetle, foiled and hand painted to give a little flash. Legs/wings added on edges.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Super cool! Good luck with it. I have a lucky craft gengoal sinking beetle and while it looks super cool and i have caught fish on, it is anything but a confidence bait. I dont think there are many of those types of beetles in ohio waters. But heck yeah, love it!

This is an older thread and i remember your mouse inspired me. I shaped 3 mice bodies, got whiskers and eyes (spherical pin heads).....need to get back into it. I did recoat a couple cranks this past week though.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! Awesome lures man!


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

James -
My brother and I always like trying to build things like mice, waterbugs, small sunfish, tadpoles, etc. Not always the most productive but fun to make. I have a few unfinished mice/rats and am anxious to see yours when you get them done. I have a dozen or so lures to be finished (sometimes I like to shape them more than finish them, especially since I'm not set up to paint right now).


----------

